
GDrive Coming Soon - mattzitzmann
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB119612660573504716.html
======
jey
Yep, right after Duke Nukem Forever is released...

------
andreyf
I don't think this will be just a GDrive. As some bigshot at Google once said,
they don't release products which aren't significantly better than anything in
the market (BOCTAOE). The GDrive will certainly interface into Google Docs ...
but what else?

------
tocomment
So is this a competitor to Amazon's S3 service, or more like a consumer backup
serivce?

------
mynameishere
I could see it for encrypted backups only.

------
aston
More MIT people I know. Sweet.

------
arashf
go gdrive go!

~~~
aston
hilarious.

~~~
arashf

      loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooonooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooonooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooong

